# Urgent Please Professor University salary/package question



## loulla100

Hello every one,, I am new to this Forum.... hopefully some body will reply me
I've just applied for a professor position (University of Abu Dhabi). I'm waiting for their offer.
Does anybody knows how much can I expect for this position?
There is also another opportunity for work in Dubai, which one do you thing is better? (i mean from a financial point of view).
Thank you


----------



## AlexDhabi

I would say the offers would be similar but the accommodation part of the package might be where it differs. The cost of living is about the same and accommodation is pretty similar these days.


----------



## minang

Do you mean Abu Dhabi University? I believe they will offer you something between 18-20k per month as salary. In addition you will get housing, health insurance, school allowance for your kids, and annual return air ticket.



loulla100 said:


> Hello every one,, I am new to this Forum.... hopefully some body will reply me
> I've just applied for a professor position (University of Abu Dhabi). I'm waiting for their offer.
> Does anybody knows how much can I expect for this position?
> There is also another opportunity for work in Dubai, which one do you thing is better? (i mean from a financial point of view).
> Thank you


----------



## vickyme87

Hello, I'm sorry im adding a question here. May I know how do I apply for university. Have B.E in computer science engg and M.Tech in Computer networks and 1 year exp from india. Please help reply. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## MuhammadHussain

@ loulla100!

Abu Dhabi is slightly costly then Dubai especially in terms of Accommodation. We cannot advise you much as your question has limited information. As per my experience, you should look analyse your long term professional/career targets before proceeding with a new challenge.

Good Luck


----------



## TaraUK

*Professor salaries*

Hello, I also have a related question. I see Professor jobs advertised in Gulf countries but no mention of salaries. What would an experienced Professor earn in UAE, Oman, Qatar and Kuwait? Thanks in advance.


----------

